# Hamilton Khaki - Sizing Help Plse



## deepreddave (Jan 28, 2011)

Hi,

Just a quickie - has anyone got a Hamilton Khaki Navy GMT on a steel bracelet, new model, who can advise what it's like for adjustability? I ask as the model H77615133 is half price at the mo' at an AD on the high street and I'm tempted to try it. Only thing is I've small wrists so always concerned about bigger watches and the strap sizing? Will it go down to say a 6.5" wrist or not? Any help much appreciated!

Thanks

Dave

Ps the 2 models on half price are a bit of a steal!


----------



## Stinch (Jul 9, 2008)

Dave I don't have that particular model but I've had 2 Hamiltons on bracelets and both have had enough removeable links to fit my wrist which is similar size to yours if not a bit smaller. I don't know about this particular bracelet but on the 2 I had the links were removed by pushing out pins which is quite commom but on one they were so tight that it broke my pin removal tool so it might be an idea to get the AD to do it and check that they haven't knackered anything afterwards (not something I'd normally recommend as I usually prefer to do it myself).

Roger


----------



## deepreddave (Jan 28, 2011)

Roger,

Cheers but maybe predictably they've all gone before I go tone  Bit irritating as it said in stock, went into my basket, allowed me to get right to checkout, final press and then No! I'll assume it's for the best but thanks alot anyways


----------



## deepreddave (Jan 28, 2011)

Update - popped into local store and they found 4 in the group so I have one coming from a branch not too far away  Pleased as my most expensive watch purchase ever so really hoping it feels good on and not too big! Would have preferred a rubber strap I think but the ss one's probably the better all round option and I can always change that (but wow how dear are the ss bracelets!). Figuring if I don't like it I'll go for the refund or just sell it on..... so watch this space lol


----------



## deepreddave (Jan 28, 2011)

Well here's a pic - not great I know bit rushed as off out.









The marks on the glass are the plastic cover which I haven't taken off yet as still a teeny bit concerned it's a fraction big on my small wrists! Figured out all the functions, aside from which crown is the manual winding one (the instruction books next to useless but in 40 languages , and the font for the city names is a little feint for my liking but I'm never going to use the GMT side of things much tbh.

First impressions are of a very well made solid watch with some nice finishing touches. Bracelet sized down fine and doesn't feel too big on. Not sure on accuracy straight out the box but in the first 24 hrs it's gained 3 seconds which I can probably cope with.

Will take a better pic when I decide to remove the plastic..... assuming it's not up for trade for a similar condition and style 38-40mm one!


----------

